
Progressive Tax - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progressive_tax
======
rpiguy
I maintain that an overly progressive tax merely protects the rich because
their wealth is largely in assets. Increase the income tax to 80% on
Zuckerberg and he is just as wealthy tomorrow as he is today (well the general
stock market might dip and that would hit him, but not benefit the
government). He can liquidate his assets as needed in friendlier tax haven
countries.

I guess I am a polar radical, because I tend to favor more aggressive marxism
(seize assets/property) OR the opposite - a low income tax so that it is
easier for new entrants to join the wealthy and it isn't just the same rich
elite protected by income taxes forever.

